# Porch ceilings with beadboard look



## whoppr (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi...

I am looking into redoing two porch ceilings with a beadboard look. I am curious what advice people might have in order to guide me to something that will last and is not too expensive and preferably saving me some work. I guess there are sheets, roughly 4x8', but figure I can also do beadboard tongue/groove but that seems like quite a bit more work.

I was hoping to get something prepainted but might be just outta luck. The only ones I have found are MDF. Im assuming because of moisture exposure, even though they are painted, its a bad idea using MDF on an outside porch. Am I assuming incorrectly? PVC seems off the chart for cost.

Any other ideas or have I covered most options?

Lastly, the first porch is a front porch about 5ftx30ft. The second is a screened in porch, more square about 13ftx12ft.

Thanks in advance to anyone who can help me out.

Werner


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

For outside use look into 3/8" thick fir bead board--not the thin 1/4" pine---you may need to check at a real lumber yard---

It installs quickly--with almost zero waste---4x8 sheets look ,well like cheap paneling--

Skip the MDF--that is only good indoors.

3/4" car siding also looks good if the narrow traditional bead board is not the look you are after.


----------



## whoppr (Jul 11, 2010)

Im assuming the fir is not pre-painted. If not, its probably easier to paint before putting up.

Do you use screws or are nails OK with a nail gun?

For the long porch, in your opinion is it better to put the beadboard the length of the porch (like a hardwood floor) and stagger the boards or go width-wise and cut them all at around 5ft and go that way? Its probably a matter of asthetics but figured I would ask.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why not beaded vinyl soffit with vinyl cove moulding.
Never needs painting, no visable nails, a cleaning once in a while with a pressure washers is all it needs.
Comes in 12' 6" lengths.


----------



## whoppr (Jul 11, 2010)

I looked briefly for soffit at Lowes but couldnt find it. I must have been looking in the wrong spot. How does it look afterwards?


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

joecaption said:


> Why not beaded vinyl soffit with vinyl cove moulding.
> Never needs painting, no visable nails, a cleaning once in a while with a pressure washers is all it needs.
> Comes in 12' 6" lengths.


That's what I would do........ and never need to paint it again.


----------

